# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Aaron Tuttle

## toggery

Does anyone know what the circumstances were regarding meteorologist Tuttle's departure from KOCO?  I saw somewhere that he's with the FAA now...

----------


## atutt

Hey gang,

I came across this site today and figured why not answer the question...

Like many in television, we leave at some point to either get out of the business or move to another city. In my case, after 11+ years, I decided to retire from television. Often you don't hear when an anchor/reporter leaves, there is no announcement, they are just gone. That's the way television works. It is actually rare to see a goodbye on a grand scale. I worked 7 years at KOCO and all I got was "delete". I feel for the viewer in that situation because it's you guys that changed your viewing habits for me. Maybe you watched another station until I came along or maybe you stopped watching 5 because I came along! ;-) The point is that you deserve to know what happened and it's a disservice to you by the station for not telling you.

Fortunately, in todays world of blogs, internet chatter, talk forums, wiki, etc, it's much easier to get that answer you desire. Case in point, here's mine.

Although I enjoyed what I did, I grew tired of the job and wanted a change. You have to remember that a TV personality is working 24/7. For example, when you leave your office, you don't have to take your work home with you. With us, we are like a salesman without a day off, always representing the station, we're always "so and so from channel X". There is no privacy and you are not allowed to have a "bad day". Sometimes you just don't want to be bothered. You probably get a feel from that by watching all of the Hollywood gossip and seeing the actors dealings w/the "paparazzi". Again, for them it comes down to privacy and wanting to leave work at work. How many of you have people call/email your boss on a daily basis and tell him what they saw you do or heard you do, or maybe just lie about what you did? Then have that boss grill you over something you were innocent about just because that's the way it is. Welcome to life in television.

It's not all bad of course, otherwise people wouldn't be in it. I can tell you that outside of a few, no one makes the kind of money you think we make. I would guess that the average range for reporters in this market is $35-$45K a year. Anchors $45-65K depending on how long they've worked here. Sure the top dogs, all 10 of them in this market could make anywhere from $70-$100+, but that's where trouble lies. The more you make, the more you are likely to be let go. Local television news stations were a hugely profitable business in the early years up through the early 90s. Now, with all of the competition from cable, satellite, iPods, internet, etc, the formula has changed. The new formula is cheap labor, overworked, fired/released, back to cheap labor, etc. This is typically why you see so many new faces at each station every couple of years. Out with the old, in with the new. But I digress...

Back to my particular case, I just couldn't see myself doing the same thing 5 years from now and had a great opportunity to work for the federal government. I'm part of a team of meteorologists and engineers that work at the FAA next door to Will Rogers Airport. We maintain the TDWR, Terminal Doppler Weather Radar. These radars are deployed at 45 of the major airports across the country and are used by Air Traffic Controllers and Pilots to prevent plane crashes due to hazardous weather. So in essence, I'm still saving lives but on a grander scale. This job is completely different from television, normal working hours, holidays/weekends off. More time to spend with my family, church, etc. 

Anyway, I just wanted to chime in here to let you know a little about the business and my particular situation. Thanks for inquiring; that shows that I made an impact in your daily lives, and hopefully it was a positive one.

Aaron Tuttle
Former Met KOCO-TV
TDWR & Meteorological Support FAA

----------


## drumsncode

Aaron,

Thanks for posting.  It's rare that anyone actually comes on here as themselves and gives us a complete insight into what happened.  So many people on so many boards have asked what happened to you.  Glad you landed on your feet and are doing well.

----------


## Karried

Ditto.  

Thank you for posting and filling us all in on what actually occurred.  




> Glad you landed on your feet and are doing well.


Again, I feel the same.  

Welcome to the board.

----------


## toggery

Aaron,

WOW!  Thanks for the personal reply!  I, for one really miss your weathercasts.  I'm sure there are many many more that feel the same.

Congrats on the new endeavor.  Sounds like a much better deal.

Again, thanks and best of luck!

----------


## atutt

No problem, I appreciate the kind words.

Just remember, if you find yourself irrated at 10 hours of non stop wall to wall storm coverage by the local stations, just stop watching. The only reason they do this is because the ratings show that people watch. Turn the channel and whammo, no more interruptions of your favorite shows! ;-) 

The only thing that is life threatening is a tornado, outside of that, it's all for show...

AT

----------


## tpiper44

AT,

I remember when you first came on board at KTUL - I'm sure you don't remember, but I use to email you and harass you about being an A&M grad!  I'm glad to hear you are still in OKC, I wish the best for you.  Everything you mentioned about tv meteorologists is exactly why I changed majors while at OU!  Good luck to you and your family - we will miss you!

TP

----------


## Andrew4OU

Good to hear you're doing what you want, Aaron. Congrats and good luck on your new job!

Do you happen to know if anyone's been hired to take your spot?  They've got shoes to fill.

----------


## cindyl57

Thanks Aaron for filling us in. 
We are more apt to watch channel 4, but when the weather became the news, we watched all 3 going back and forth. 
You were my favorite on KOCO..When I was at the website a few days ago...I was thinking "What happened to Aaron?"

It is good to hear that you have moved on and are happy with your decision.
Cindy

----------


## teffertoes

> No problem, I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Just remember, if you find yourself irrated at 10 hours of non stop wall to wall storm coverage by the local stations, just stop watching. The only reason they do this is because the ratings show that people watch. Turn the channel and whammo, no more interruptions of your favorite shows! ;-) 
> 
> The only thing that is life threatening is a tornado, outside of that, it's all for show...
> 
> AT


I always knew I liked you for some reason and that post just proved to me why! HA! 

I was just wondering myself where you were and googled your name, and your response came up. Congrats on the new job and glad to hear your still in OKC!

----------


## bbqxwman

Have been a weather enthusiasist since I was little, and a storm chaser since 1977.  So weather is an every-day event for me.  Just wanted to say I enjoyed your weather forecasts--you stayed away from reciting temperatures and try to get the public to actually understand why it can be difficult to predict in OK.  I sent enquiries to Channel 5 on your whereabouts and never received a reply.  Your doppler work was always the best--especially the night of the "tropical storm" last summer.  That was good TV.  Good luck to you and your family, sound like you made the best move for you.

----------


## solitude

I've never seen a thread sign-up so many new members. 

At any rate, glad you all are here!

----------


## atutt

> Good to hear you're doing what you want, Aaron. Congrats and good luck on your new job!
> 
> Do you happen to know if anyone's been hired to take your spot?  They've got shoes to fill.


Thanks Andrew. I think Andy Wallace will get it. He's currently filling in and could get the gig full time. He was a Chief in Lawton and in Waco. If so, I wish him the best.

Looking from the outside in, where all of you sit, for a change, gives me a whole new perspective, namely how silly it is to stay on the air for 12 hours solid telling me that it's cold and icy or it's snowing. Like looking outside my own window doesn't tell me that. lol!

----------


## drumsncode

Aaron, I thought of you yesterday through all of this coverage, especially the coverage on KOCO.   I figured you were either laughing at it all or shaking your head.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Aaron, I thought of you yesterday through all of this coverage, especially the coverage on KOCO.   I figured you were either laughing at it all or shaking your head.


Or sitting at home thinking "boy, I'm glad I don't have to drive to work in this crap today".

----------


## atutt

> Or sitting at home thinking "boy, I'm glad I don't have to drive to work in this crap today".


I chose C. All of the above. =)

----------


## rmayhue

Aaron,
Kudos to you man!  Our family enjoyed watching you on KOCO.  Keep it real.  Enjoy your new adventure.  And as always you and yours are in our thoughts.
Thanks,
rmayhue @ hesaro65@yahoo.com

----------


## rmayhue

> Hey gang,
> 
> I came across this site today and figured why not answer the question...
> 
> Like many in television, we leave at some point to either get out of the business or move to another city. In my case, after 11+ years, I decided to retire from television. Often you don't hear when an anchor/reporter leaves, there is no announcement, they are just gone. That's the way television works. It is actually rare to see a goodbye on a grand scale. I worked 7 years at KOCO and all I got was "delete". I feel for the viewer in that situation because it's you guys that changed your viewing habits for me. Maybe you watched another station until I came along or maybe you stopped watching 5 because I came along! ;-) The point is that you deserve to know what happened and it's a disservice to you by the station for not telling you.
> 
> Fortunately, in todays world of blogs, internet chatter, talk forums, wiki, etc, it's much easier to get that answer you desire. Case in point, here's mine.
> 
> Although I enjoyed what I did, I grew tired of the job and wanted a change. You have to remember that a TV personality is working 24/7. For example, when you leave your office, you don't have to take your work home with you. With us, we are like a salesman without a day off, always representing the station, we're always "so and so from channel X". There is no privacy and you are not allowed to have a "bad day". Sometimes you just don't want to be bothered. You probably get a feel from that by watching all of the Hollywood gossip and seeing the actors dealings w/the "paparazzi". Again, for them it comes down to privacy and wanting to leave work at work. How many of you have people call/email your boss on a daily basis and tell him what they saw you do or heard you do, or maybe just lie about what you did? Then have that boss grill you over something you were innocent about just because that's the way it is. Welcome to life in television.
> ...


Aaron
You were/are the BEST!
Our family will miss A.T.
rmayhue

----------


## Detta

Aaron you were the reason I watched channel 5.  Rick Mitchell does this growl thing with his voice all the time that my husband and I sit and laugh at, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about... I am thrilled that you have moved on to greener pastures, I always enjoy seeing people who work hard grow in their field of choice.  KOCO evidentally dosen't care about those who work for them, you were there all the time yet when you left they just acted as if you never existed.  Why would I be foolish enough to believe they care about me?  They care about one thing and one thing only, ratings.  Well, they just lost this family's support.  Best of luck and happy holiday season, enjoy it at home with your family.

----------


## drumsncode

I wouldn't be so harsh on KOCO about ratings.  Every station cares about ratings...no ratings...no money...no station.

I just watch the station that I enjoy the most, and KOCO is that station.  I like the people and the presentation better than their competitors.  Besides, I don't have to hear "Friday Night in the Big Town".  That got kinda old at the 10-year mark.

----------


## kmf563

LOL. Who knew Aaron was such a celebrity! You should take advantage of this....I see Tuttle bobble heads and talking action figures in the future. 

Good for you. Thanks for joining the board and commenting.

----------


## revdtabbs

AT,

We loved watching you when we lived in Tulsa and we were so happy to find you again when we moved down here. We miss you on CH5, but we completely understand your decision and are very happy you have found a good niche. Enjoy the new-found freedom! We still watch KOCO, but the endless drone of "severe weather" coverage everytime it rains is getting on our nerves. Whenever it starts, we tune to Food Network! God bless you and your family. Merry Christmas!

----------


## atutt

Wow, it's great to see such support on here! I appreciate all of the good will and well wishes. 

Detta, Drumsncode has a valid point. That's just the nature of the beast. Ratings are the blood line for TV news and puts $$$ in the corporate pockets. The news of today is not like news of yore. Today it is known as "info-tainment". Most of it is either geared towards people who don't know common sense nor how to take care of themselves or some topic that will hook you to get you to watch and talk about at work the next day. 

All stations are pretty much the same w/KOCO being the closest to a "big city style/feel". For example, I haven't watched a newscast since I left in mid October and I don't feel naked. If anything truly important happens, it will show up on my yahoo when I log in to check email. Now, if you do need that fix of local events/politics, the news "can" be a source, but so can "google". The newspaper has become a dying industry, in the world of instant messaging/news, no one wants to read today about yesterdays stuff. Even local radio is suffering. In the next 10 years technology is going to force more and more new formulas in these industries to try and retain the dollar and keep your attention. Many will fail.

Wow, didn't mean to stray there....what I wanted to say was Merry Christmas to everyone! =)

AT

----------


## Blairman

AT

Welcome to the darkside- working for the feds, make sure and pour tons into your TSP.

I do have one question, and now that your longer in the "biz" hopefully I will not get the company line.

But why do TV stations, especially weather staff have the "sky is falling" attitude when bad weather approaches.  I often scratch my head in the winter time, when TV stations say "do not drive in these conditions" but yet they drove to get to work,  the live shots from the news side are not done from a green screen.  What gives with the doomsday attitude.

Thanks you  in advance for making air travel safer for everyone.

Blair

----------


## atutt

Ah, such a simple question, but not a simple answer.

The bottom line is that hype and hysteria have taken over to where a certain performance level has been reached and there's no going back. Each station has to "out do" the other. Again, it goes back to what I said above, if everyone turns the tv off, then when the ratings come in, management would see that and start to cut back on the drama...um, I mean information. Bottom line, people watch, so the show goes on. The minute one station goes off, then viewers will flip to the other, so each tries to be the very last to go off the air. This applies in any weather situation. The news basically prays on the fears of people a lot of the time. 

In that particular case you mentioned, it's a "do as we say, not as we do". There is no option of "I can't come into work today". You'll lose your job that way. 

If you have to go out during a storm like that, then just hope you have 4wheel drive and so does everyone else on the road around you and that you are all taking it slow. The problem is, that is never the case and that's when fatalities occur. 

If you are going to live in Oklahoma City, just get used to the excessive weather coverage. Some people dig it, others get turned off by it. Again, common sense would tell me not to go out on the roads when it's icy unless I absolutely had to. When it comes to tornadoes, definitely tell me where and when. When it comes to rain, lightning, hail, don't bother me. But those are my preferences, each person is different so it's better to cover them all and stay on the air until the particular threat is over.

----------


## drum4no1

Its nice to hear some honesty regarding local tv and weather coverage.  I work in tv and it is a horrible, spirit breaking business.  

Congrats on leaving tv, I will do the same soon and never look back.

----------


## Ben3420

Aaron, 
You were the reason that my wife and I switched to watching KOCO.  We started watching you and Tyler Suiters in the morning a couple of years ago and you guys were / are awesome.  We noticed that you weren't around and you will be missed.  You were the "cool" meteorologist in OKC.  Good Luck with the FAA.  Enjoy life as a private citizen.
Ben

----------


## redcup

I have a friend who was a newscaster for 17 years here in OKC at all of the stations at one time or another.  One day he was given the opportunity to find a job "elsewhere".  He watches NO TV.  He can be very funny about his TV persona and some of the things he was taught and some that he hated, but did because it was "part of the job".  He was part of a house party we had when we were all without electricity this month and found our way to a friend's who had both elec. and plenty of room.  He watched TV with us for the first night to see when and if we would EVER get our elect. back and had us in stitches when he would tell us what the news really was instead of what they were saying.  It was a real eyeopener.  Good luck in your new endeavor and I bet it will be a bit before you stop twitching........sorta like a PTSD victim.  Takes awhile according to my friend.


 :Sofa:

----------


## wminquiry2007

Hi Aaron I missed not seeing you on channel 5, and I decided to goggle your name to see what I could find out about you.  I have been watching the 5:00AM show for at leat 10 years or since it started.  I missed your professionalism, and your humor.  I prayed that you have a wonderful time at your new job, and know that you are truly missed.

WM
okc

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Aaron--Thanks for posting and setting the information straight.  You were the only meteorologist I could watch during the big storm coverages!  Just information, plain and simple.  No big growls, booming voice, or animated panic.  I miss that! Glad you got your privacy back and a job you love.  Good luck!

----------


## atutt

Thanks guys, that means a lot!

Just saw the thread where 5 dropped the noon news. No surprise, ratings were abysmal. Look for a lot of effort/energy to be placed into internet activity in the near future w/all news stations. 

With the lack of new shows due to the writers strike, ratings will really drop across the board for news outlets. I would advise you all to spend your new DVR freedom to read a book or do something outdoors, lol! =)

AT

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Whoah...WHOAH...there Mr. Weatherman...Have you BEEN outside lately?  :Big Grin: 


Books are good though.  :Wink:

----------


## gandl6

Aaron myself and my family wish you luck and miss your perspective on television. Especially my daughter who gained a crush on you when she was three, which you at one point signed her birthday card a couple years back which she really got kick out of! This is truly a loss for the OKC market. You were a nice change versuses the arrogance of Gary England in this market whom thinks he is bigger than any weather story anyoneelse in this state. It's sad when those who stay in that medium for so long, and take themselves and their position to seriously...which you never did!
Good luck and God Bless to you and your family

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Whoah...WHOAH...there Mr. Weatherman...Have you BEEN outside lately? 
> 
> 
> Books are good though.


Of course, I say this right before two days of VERY springlike weather.. :Sofa:

----------


## solitude

The Aaron Tuttle Fan Club appears quite active. It's amazing them all finding you on OKCTalk! I'd say someone is doing some pretty good PR for a weatherman fan club. Hey - do I get a secret decoder ring or something if I join?

----------


## drumsncode

I will always remember with fondness the "Aaron Tuttle - Maggie Carlo Hostess Twinkie Moment", which not only gave us a 7 day forecast, but valuable nutrition information as well.   

A full service weathercast: Stay out of the rain and put that Twinkie down!

----------


## Sue Branham

Regarding Aaron Tuttle Leaving KOCO TV:


What a shock!  We returned from Hawaii yesterday and discovered KOCO TV is not on at noon, then also noticed Aaron Tuttle was gone.  I really enjoyed watching KOCO TV weather with Aaron.  He was a great weatherman and he will be missed.  

Aaron, good luck at TDWR.  I think it was a smart move on your part.  Incidently, I worked at FAA with your father-in-law, Bob Ramage, at AOS, Radar Engineering Branch.  I retired six years ago but I really enjoyed working with the folks there.  Lots of fun and crazy people (as well as very intelligent.)  And the money ain't bad!

Sue

----------


## atutt

Hi Sue,
Yes, Bob is a character! He always told me to get a job out there, and boy was he not kidding. Right now I'm taking a radar concepts class which dives more into the math and physics of radar and getting paid to do it! I'll tell him you said hi.

Drums, ah yes, the twinkie moment. There were many of those "moments" over the years which made that job fun. 

People ask me everywhere I go if I miss it and to be honest I don't. I miss some of the people I worked with for several years, but not the business. I even had a job offer the other day to be a chief in Wichita KS and turned it down. I'm on a new chapter in life, we'll see where it goes...

AT

----------


## jacodenn

I don't mean to sound mean, but I just can't watch that new fella on KOCO doing the weather. Just not the same without you A.T. For now, I get my weather reports on the I-Net.

Good luck in your new job. As a retiree from the Government I can say you made an excellent choice.

----------


## soonerken

A.T.--

I found your post thru google also.  Thanks for bringing us up to date on your career.  Best of luck, we always enjoyed your work.

Now, can you tell us what happened to Kate Godwin?  She's not on the channel 5 lineup on their website but her bio is still on there.

----------


## atutt

lol! Yes, she's moved on. Funny that her bio is still up, she left before me! She now lives in Grand Junction CO anchoring morning news. Kate, Mike, and Sophia (the baby) literally live right across the street from her parents, so they are enjoying the free babysitting. Colorado is home for her. Her husband Mike has family in San Antonio. Last I heard, all were doing well.

----------


## soonerken

A.T.:  Thanks for the update.  Now, if you can just do something about this darn wind......

----------


## kristae

Aaron I know you have heard this ALOT over the past few months but I wanted to say you are missed and I am extremely glad to hear you are happy. 

I started watching you in high school down in College Station when you were with Bob French. I went to school with his son Phillip. If i remember correctly I think your wife even worked with my mother at, then, Cable Time Media.(That six degrees of seperation really works!!) Anyways I wanted to say great job and no matter where I was.. College Station or here in New Castle you were the one I always turned to. Good luck with your classes and you career   :Smile:

----------


## atutt

Wow, really small world! I just visited with Bob this past fall. It was good seeing him again. Phillip is doing well and is married. My girlfriend at the time did work with Cable Time, so you are partially correct! ;-)  I met my wife here in OKC. There is a female anchor down at KBTX who used to watch me when she was in high school. Boy that makes me feel old, lol!

When you get a chance, drive by KFOR's doppler there in New Castle and throw an egg at it for me. ;-)  j/k of course...well, maybe a little

----------


## solitude

This thread is being used as some sort of catch-all for personal communication with Aaron Tuttle (who I had never heard of until this thread). Aaron, just an idea,  why not setup a Blogger or Wordpress blog or something? Or, post an email address so people can write you. You could setup a free blogger blog in minutes and then post a final post that directs people to your blog. Then, OKCTalk wouldn't have to host your public communications.

----------


## kristae

Haha... is that who that thing belongs to? I drive by it almost daily it seems like. But um... you sure just one egg??  j/k Sorry about the mixup with your wife and girlfriend, I didnt mean anything by it Mrs. Tuttle!! lol

----------


## kristae

> This thread is being used as some sort of catch-all for personal communication with Aaron Tuttle (who I had never heard of until this thread). Aaron, just an idea,  why not setup a Blogger or Wordpress blog or something? Or, post an email address so people can write you. You could setup a free blogger blog in minutes and then post a final post that directs people to your blog. Then, OKCTalk wouldn't have to host your public communications.


Aaron Tuttle... or AT, cause Rick said so, (hahaha I always wanted to say that) left behind a great legacy of meteorology to rightfully follow his heart and his morals. Rick Mitchell should be honored to have had the oppurtunity to work with him. Your right this has become a conversation with Aaron but only cause we all miss him!

----------


## mwmcl

we indeed do miss our AT

holy crap, wind and rain?  
Better tell teh populace what to expect and what to do!

----------


## toggery

> This thread is being used as some sort of catch-all for personal communication with Aaron Tuttle (who I had never heard of until this thread). Aaron, just an idea,  why not setup a Blogger or Wordpress blog or something? Or, post an email address so people can write you. You could setup a free blogger blog in minutes and then post a final post that directs people to your blog. Then, OKCTalk wouldn't have to host your public communications.


Gee Solitude!  A bit cranky or just need some solitude?  I think everyone has enjoyed this post.  I would say if you do not, try another one...     :O)

----------


## drumsncode

I agree.  I like having Aaron right here where I don't have to hunt him down on some obscure website.  The number of hits on this thread doubles that of Amy McRee.  (I guess the question is how does he look in pink?) :-)

To my knowledge, he's the only TV person who has come on here and spoken freely.  Very cool.

----------


## gcald

> I agree.  I like having Aaron right here where I don't have to hunt him down on some obscure website.  The number of hits on this thread doubles that of Amy McRee.  (I guess the question is how does he look in pink?) :-)
> 
> To my knowledge, he's the only TV person who has come on here and spoken freely.  Very cool.


I agree and I commend him for his candor, he's confirmed what I've long suspected about the endless weather hype and coverage.  I swear it's reached the point of
"don't go outside... unless you're prepared to DIE!"  He can't have pleased station 
management with his comments though,   days have passed since his last post and  I hope he's not sleeping with the fishes....
      Drumsncode, as to "look in pink"- truth or dare bro!

----------


## drumsncode

> I agree and I commend him for his candor, he's confirmed what I've long suspected about the endless weather hype and coverage.  I swear it's reached the point of
> "don't go outside... unless you're prepared to DIE!"  He can't have pleased station 
> management with his comments though,   days have passed since his last post and  I hope he's not sleeping with the fishes....
>       Drumsncode, as to "look in pink"- truth or dare bro!


I was referring to the famous McRee "pink" photo which has now reached legendary status among thousands of fans.  Aaron has exceeded her thread-hit popularity, but how does he look in pink?  :-)

----------


## SoonerDave

> Wow, really small world! I just visited with Bob this past fall. It was good seeing him again. Phillip is doing well and is married. My girlfriend at the time did work with Cable Time, so you are partially correct! ;-)  I met my wife here in OKC. There is a female anchor down at KBTX who used to watch me when she was in high school. Boy that makes me feel old, lol!
> 
> When you get a chance, drive by KFOR's doppler there in New Castle and throw an egg at it for me. ;-)  j/k of course...well, maybe a little


Aaron,

I'm a bit of a latecomer to this thread, but please let me add my $0.02 to the throng and tell you how refreshing it is to here someone on the "other" side of the fence talk frankly about how the rest of us have perceived weather coverage in this area for years. 

As a child, I grew up fearing weather because of certain hysterical meterological loons in this market, whom I shan't name, but it did compel me to learn more about the weather as I got older. It was that minor and minimal education about the weather dynamics in Oklahoma that taught me basically to turn off local weather unless truly serious events were unfolding.

I am by no means any kind of meteorologist, just one who has learned a few "layman's" elements about interpreting and understanding the weather. I miss those days when we could get good "technical" weather information, and think about those times before local news was turned over to the consultants who were paid by each instance of "giggling anchor interplay." If local news folks want to believe it's just Internet and cable that have killed local news, that's fine, but they're delusional. People would have been looking there in the first place had the powers that be not flushed local news into the toilet and continued to provide the kind of information people wanted. Sigh.

The other thing that infuriates me is that it seems all the public consumption meteorologists are falling hook line and sinker for this Global Warming garbage, and that perhaps is the most sickening scam I've ever come across. Did you get pressured to push that crap on the public in the form of "weather fact?" I admire folks like William Gray (long-time hurricane forecaster/expert) for calling out those in the meterological world for pushing that junk...

Power to ya, Aaron.

-SoonerDave

----------


## atutt

Hey guys,

Me in a pink bikini? lol! No way, I'll leave that for Amy. That picture of her has been circulating forever!!! Goes to show, nothing is private... =)

SoonerDave, it's called "weatherporn". I've always wanted to work in this market because of the exciting weather, I just never realized how over the top it had become until I was in it. I have to be careful what I say on this board because comments posted on the internet will last way beyond my lifetime and we don't want anyone upset now, do we? My feelings today my not represent those of tomorrow.

In either event, the bottom line as with any job, either do what you are told or you will be replaced with someone who can. This business is no different. You live in any other part of the world and you will never find the insane weather coverage that you find here via television. 

As far as global warming goes, don't get me started. Just know, that right now, it's a catch phrase. It will pass in a couple of years. Scientists are already becoming vocal that the solar activity on the sun has suddenly stopped, meaning get ready for cries of "ice age". I actually posted many articles and discussions about GW while at the station under the weather blog section. You'll have to view the archives starting from Oct of '07, my last month there, back about 1.5 years. There are many good tidbits you and others might find interesting. I don't want this thread to turn into a GW discussion, so I'll leave it at that.

I'm honored that so many have come onto this board to wish me well, I really do appreciate it. BTW...things are going really well at the FAA. I just finished up a radar concepts course that went more into all different types of radar. After being an operational user for so many years, it was good to go back and learn why things worked they way they did on the math/physics/electrical & mechanical engineering side of things.

Regarding television, never say never. I could end up working in television somehow/someway again one day. You never know what God has planned for you, but I've enjoyed the ride so far....

----------


## sentrymechanic

Weatherporn...thats funny.  Glad to see the FAA treating you well. Everytime it rains anymore I get more and more frustrated with the all 3 stations... Gets worse and worse every day.

----------


## crtrluvr

Hello, I just joined the message board as I was "googling" Aaron Tuttles name to see if I could finally find what happened to him.  I moved to Oklahoma 2 years ago from Tennessee and really liked watching his weather.  Having never lived west of the Mississippi before and hearing all of the horrible tornado stories, it was nice to learn a lot about Oklahoma's weather on Channel 5 with him.  I am glad to read that you are doing well and I would like to take the time to say "thank you" for doing a great job!  I too wish you well in your new job! I still watch channel 5 weather, but have to admit that I don't get as panicked when the severe storms hit.  I am from Indiana originally so ice and snow have never bothered me, but tornadoes....well...LOL. 
Take care and thank you for doing what you do!

----------


## oumoodman85

After growing up in OKC I recently moved to Dallas after graduating from OU.  As I type this message a huge thunderstorm is approaching--and I miss the "weatherporn" that I had grown so accustomed to in Oklahoma without even knowing it!

The past few major weather events in Dallas have left me yearning for "Val on the Getner," or even some HD quality shots from a helicopter following the formation of a wall cloud.  I now joke with my coworkers that the most exciting thing about spring in Oklahoma is the insane weather TV coverage.

The coverage in Oklahoma may be a bit over the top, but it is exciting at times--and you are always aware of what's happening.  Now in Dallas, I have found myself checking the radar online because the coverage is sparse on TV and they seem very un-rehearsed at tracking storms live.  Oh well, just thought I would share a perspective from the other side!  BTW I spent some time in NYC as well, and as you would imagine the "meteorologists" there don't seem to have any real knowledge about the weather!

----------


## Troll Doll

Oh, I just love Aaron Tuttle. I wish he would buy his own TV station so we can see him do the weather again.

----------


## atutt

You guys are something else...warm fuzzies!

OUmood, yes, Dallas just doesn't do it like we do up here.

On a wild note. Some of you may remember the Edmond tornado around mid March I think it was. Well, I saw the storms and went to bed around 11pm knowing I had to get up for work the next day...and they were moving soooo slow. Well, close to 2am I hear this siren in my sleep. Of course I just thought it was another tornado dream. Yes, us weather guys actually have these, lol! Anyway, I slowly came out of my sleep realizing it wasn't a dream. My first instinct was to turn on the TV because I wanted to see a radar to see if I could go back to bed. Then I thought, what if I don't have time! I told the wife to grab the dog and get into the bathroom in the middle of the house. I grabbed my wallet, cell phone, and tax return of all things. We were set up in the bathroom, I turned on the little TV in the office to see the "hook echo" 2 miles away and coming right for us. Yeah, not a good feeling. I of course being a weather guy, went to look out my west facing window w/my anemometer LCD readout in hand. I was watching the winds. If they rapidly switched to any direction other than due S or SE we were toast. I would then go back to my office and yell at all 3 TV stations for not showing me velocity, lol! My wife in the meantime is asking if we can go back to bed. I hear Rob Hedrick, one of 5's photographers, say power flashes at 178th/penn. Turns out an EF1 tornado touched down exactly 1 mile due north of me and took out that ladies home and damaged others. That was a little too close to home if you know what I mean. 

Anyway, I thought you all would get a chuckle out of a weatherman's ride through a tornado event. I'm obviously glad it wasn't any stronger and that everyone was safe including the home that was severely damaged.

AT

----------


## LadyZee

AT,

I often wondered what happened to you.  You were without a doubt the BEST weather person on tv.  I'm so glad you landed on your feet.  Channel 5 is really grating my nerves by letting you, Constance Jones and Tyler Suiters go.  I might have to start watching Channel 4.

God Bless!
Selena Elzy

----------


## soonerfan21

Aaron, your tornado story sure makes me realize not to sleep through another siren again!  I woke up to hear dogs howling and realized what it was but chose to not get up to check it out.  

Luckily, we live in north OKC and not Edmond or that decision might not have turned out too well . . .

----------


## cindyl57

I am going to chime in here...Have you ever been to eastern ok....and tried to tell if a storm is coming your way or not..We have a lake place 10 miles west of Checotah and while we are there, we feel so isolated..They only pop up the county that is under the thunderstorm warning..so if you aren't as familar with the counties out east, you have to guess where it is..I am always getting out the map...I think that if a Tornado hit Tulsa, the folks in OKC would know before them...
Just saying...yes our weathermen are over the top sometimes, but I definitely think we have the best in the nation and that they have saved many lives...but they also work for a corporation that wants money as do all business's...So So...
Capitalism strikes again..but at least we are informed...lol

Thanks Aaron for giving us a weathermans view...
Cindy

----------


## Italian Woman

I will miss Aaron also.  What a nice guy and fun to watch!  Good luck to you.

----------


## cindyl57

This past week is an example of what I was talking about in my last post here.
I don't know as I wasn't at our Lake House or in the Tulsa Viewing area...But I bet That OKC had better coverage than Tulsa when 6 people were killed in Picher,OK...
Sometimes I think WHAT THE HECK..when they are on when the storms are far from our viewing area...but I bet those that have cable and watch our weather teams here in OKC, got more warning than those that soley rely on the local weathermen...

----------


## drumsncode

So how many prime-time anchors working on a Saturday on a holiday weekend does it take to talk for 1 minute each half-hour, then toss back to Rick and 2 other meteorologists?

If you're KOCO, the answer is two.  Sing it with me friends...  Overkill!  That'll teach Jessica and Maggie to stay in town over a holiday after sweeps during storm season.

----------


## Video Expert

Does anyone know why Chopper 4 was not showing any live footage of Saturday's tornados across North Central OK. KFOR's Mike Morgan was communicating on air via two-way with Jim Gardner, but no live video feed was ever shown.  Later, they showed some video taken from the chopper, but it was taped.  I also noticed that the video they eventually showed was "jerky."  Was their something wrong or was there a malfunction with their camera stablizing system?

----------


## duckman

> So how many prime-time anchors working on a Saturday on a holiday weekend does it take to talk for 1 minute each half-hour, then toss back to Rick and 2 other meteorologists?
> 
> If you're KOCO, the answer is two.  Sing it with me friends...  Overkill!  That'll teach Jessica and Maggie to stay in town over a holiday after sweeps during storm season.


Don't forget John Flick at the update desk too! If you ask me it was just a way to chemistry test John with the ladies.

----------


## rwood8

> So how many prime-time anchors working on a Saturday on a holiday weekend does it take to talk for 1 minute each half-hour, then toss back to Rick and 2 other meteorologists?
> 
> If you're KOCO, the answer is two.  Sing it with me friends...  Overkill!  That'll teach Jessica and Maggie to stay in town over a holiday after sweeps during storm season.



...But you were watching, weren't you? ... at least for a few minutes...

----------


## Rich

Tyler Suiters' departure is news to me.  Anyone know what happened to him?

----------


## drumsncode

> Tyler Suiters' departure is news to me.  Anyone know what happened to him?


He went to work for CleanSkies.tv, I think that's the URL.  Somewhere around the Washington D.C. area.

Kimberly, his wife, finally left OKC last week to join him there.

----------


## missLicia

Aaron...

I found this because I thought of you and thought I'd look on google and see what happened to you.  Honestly - you were the reason that I watched the weather.  Terri used to come into PetsMart and I'd ask her how you were doing.  You'd come in and you were always so sweet.  I'll miss seeing you tv, and at work (since I no longer work at PetsMart.)  Thanks for keeping us safe, and good luck in everything that you do.  Hopefully...I'll run into you again one day =o)

----------


## atutt

> Aaron...
> 
> I found this because I thought of you and thought I'd look on google and see what happened to you.  Honestly - you were the reason that I watched the weather.  Terri used to come into PetsMart and I'd ask her how you were doing.  You'd come in and you were always so sweet.  I'll miss seeing you tv, and at work (since I no longer work at PetsMart.)  Thanks for keeping us safe, and good luck in everything that you do.  Hopefully...I'll run into you again one day =o)


How nice! I'm still around. Enjoying the job as from day one. My wife and I also have a side business called T&A Marketing Products doing vinyl, embroidery, signs, screen printing, sublimation, etc. I don't want to violate the rules here by posting the link, but if you need something for church, family, school function, or a business gift, just send me a pm and I'll send you the link to our website.

BTW...Look for more changes at KOCO soon. There will be about a 75% turnover in 1 years time come the end of this summer for both on air and off air talent. More new faces on the way...

----------


## missLicia

Still new...have no idea how to pm on here yet.  It's okay though - I googled it =o).

My husband and I are planning our "big wedding" (long story), and we're trying to find some "save the date" ideas...so I might be using the site to find something fun for it one day soon.  oooo...there's crayons on there (I'm a big kid)!!  lol...

Thanks for responding!!

----------


## drumsncode

Thanks Aaron for the intriguing teaser about upcoming changes.  You still carry over the ability to "tease the viewers" from your days on air. ;-)

Thanks too, for continuing to read this board and giving us an insider's glimpse.  That's very rare these days.  Heck, you can hardly get an anchor to answer a question these days, so it's very refreshing.

----------


## A_Isaacs

KOCO's loss is my gain!  It has been a pleasure to see Aaron's smiling face everyday!  He's definitely NOT a morning person! Right Buddy! 
Have ya' been working out lately?  :Weightlifter:

----------


## A_Isaacs

Take care of that injury!  and dont park in no handicap spots!

----------


## jstanthrnme

I really miss A.T.  
And A.T., if you ever read this again, I would totally support you if you started an independent oklahoma weather website.  i'm just sayin...

----------


## atutt

Hum....you've got me thinking!...  :Bright Idea:

----------


## A_Isaacs

Hey Tuttle!

When we going to work out together!

----------


## atutt

Hum, I don't know if I can hang with you Isaacs!  :Fighting32:  

BTW...for anyone interested in a good laugh I posted my old resume tape on youtube. It's 19 minutes of just pure entertainment, or boredom. Either way, I uploaded it for our local church, they wanted to see a clip. Just do a search on my name.

AT

----------


## diesel

> How nice! I'm still around. Enjoying the job as from day one. My wife and I also have a side business called T&A Marketing Products doing vinyl, embroidery, signs, screen printing, sublimation, etc. I don't want to violate the rules here by posting the link, but if you need something for church, family, school function, or a business gift, just send me a pm and I'll send you the link to our website.
> 
> BTW...Look for more changes at KOCO soon. There will be about a 75% turnover in 1 years time come the end of this summer for both on air and off air talent. More new faces on the way...


Ohh I hope they don't get rid of Jessica Schambach!!  She is not a strain to the eyes by any means!!  :Smile:    I am definately glad to hear that you are doing well since leaving the station!!  I remember watching you and I guess they were doing a bio on you or something mentioned something on air about how you liked listening to Snoop Dogg..  I was cracking up!!  Its always good to hear when people can have fun on air..  Where Channel 9 seems just like they are trying way to hard and Channel 4 just misses their lines ALL THE TIME!!!!  And I guess I am partial to 5 since I went to school with Patrick Spencer growing up....

----------


## toggery

Gary England Drinking Game
By Canada and Moose 

Pregame
1. Everyone selects a storm chaser other than Val Caster. Every time Gary talks to your storm chaser, you take one drink. Take two drinks every time we see footage from your storm chaser. Take four drinks if your storm chaser says "tornado on the ground." 

2. Everyone selects a county other than Pottawatomie County. Every time Gary mentions your county, you take one drink. Take two drinks every time we see footage from your county. Take four drinks if a tornado touches down in your county. 

One drink
1. Take one drink every time Gary says the following:
"Hook echo" | "Updraft" | "Metro" | "Doppler radar" | "Wall cloud" | "Ranger 9" | "Underground" | "Mobile home" 

2. When Gary gives a list of counties, take one drink for every county in the list. 

3. Take one drink every time Gary interrupts a program. Take one drink if Gary says "You're not missing any of [program name]." Take one drink when Gary says "We'll keep you advised." 

Two drinks
1. Take two drinks every time Gary says the following:
"Baseball-sized hail" | "Waterloo Road" | "Pottawatomie County" | "Deer Creek High School" 

2. Take two drinks every time Gary mentions the following towns:
Altus | Burns Flat | Dill City | Gotebo | Hydro | Lookeba | Meeker | Mulhall | Oktaha | Olustee | Shattuck | Slaughterville | Tryon | Vici | Waukomis | Wayne (or Payne) | Weleetka | Wetumkah

3. Take two drinks every time Gary talks to Val Caster. 

Three drinks
1. Take three drinks if we see footage from Val Caster.


2. Take three drinks if we see footage from Pottawatomie County.

3. Take three drinks if Gary mentions the following:
"Immediate tornado precautions" | "National Weather Service" | "Mesocyclone" | "Portable Radio" | "Take shelter" | "Tornado warning in effect until …" 

Four drinks
1. Take four drinks if Ranger 9 must land to refuel.

2. Take four drinks if Gary issues his own tornado warning, not recognized by the NWS or says the following:
"Will someone please answer that phone?" | "Do you see power flashes?"

3. Take four drinks if a shirt-less tornado victim is interviewed. 

Finish your drink
1. Finish your drink if someone uses the word tornado as a verb or if Gary mentions the nearest cross streets to you.

2. If Gary says "We've lost Val," pour a little out for your homies and finish your drink.

----------


## Joe Kimball

..

----------


## boscorama

..  bump ..

So many AT fans these days. Guess I should check him out.

----------


## drumsncode

I think this is his Facebook weather page:
http://www.facebook.com/weatherok

It always has great maps.

----------


## venture

> I think this is his Facebook weather page:
> http://www.facebook.com/weatherok
> 
> It always has great maps.


It's not. That is someone other group. He always posts to: http://www.facebook.com/ATsFans

----------


## drumsncode

> It's not. That is someone other group. He always posts to: http://www.facebook.com/ATsFans


Sorry about that; it's the effects of the sequester setting in.

----------


## Tydude

AaronTuttleOK: Yep it's true. I return to the Oklahoma TV and radio airwaves in April. Excited and grateful for the opportunity.

----------


## adaniel

Interesting...wonder who is getting fired to make room for him?

----------


## SoonerDave

> Interesting...wonder who is getting fired to make room for him?


Well, has anyone taken over the hole at Ch 4 left by David Payne's migration to Ch 9?

----------


## FFLady

According to his fan/facebook page, it will be a part time gig (also on the radio)....either way congrats A.T. - it'll be good to see you back!!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

If he fills a void on KFOR, that will be perfect.  Him and Mad Scientist Mike Morgan will be a match made in meteorological heaven.

----------


## venture

Tuttle should fill in nicely with the hype machine at KFOR. :-P

----------


## Tydude

Channel 9 has like 6 weather people now.I think he is going to either Channel 4 or back to 5

----------


## SoonerBoy18

He was actually my favorite back in 2006-2007, I never immagined he'd be back =)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> He was actually my favorite back in 2006-2007, I never immagined he'd be back =)


About the only reason I'd watch Channel 5.  Can't stand Jessica Schambaugh...such a witch...

----------


## adaniel

^
But she's a witch that looks good  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> About the only reason I'd watch Channel 5.  Can't stand Jessica Schambaugh...such a witch...


Lol oh no, I LOVE Jessica, she is the only/remaining reason that I still give KOCO the time of day since they ripped apart the best News team EVER (Aaron Tuttle, Rick Mitchel, Jessica Schambaugh, Maggie Carlo, Tyler Suiters, John Flick, Tierney Cook)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Somebody has a KOCO crush....

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> Somebody has a KOCO crush....


Give me a break

----------


## SoonerDave

> Lol oh no, I LOVE Jessica, she is the only/remaining reason that I still give KOCO the time of day since they ripped apart the best _infotainment_ team EVER (Aaron Tuttle, Rick Mitchel, Jessica Schambaugh, Maggie Carlo, Tyler Suiters, John Flick, Tierney Cook)


FIFY.

There hasn't been hard broadcast news in OK in about, oh, 30 years since the consultants came in and basically eliminated hard investigative reporting. Those old enough to remember can recall when local media discovered the illegal tax breaks being given to GM by the Oklahoma Industries Authority, which caused local TV to go essentially head-to-head with the Gaylords IIRC; or the county commissioners scandal (which as at least as much print as broadcast, in fairness, as I recall). Terri Watkins headed up much of the investigative reporting at KOCO during that time, as I recall, and sadly she likely wouldn't pass the "cutesy/happytalk" test that seems mandatory for anyone at the anchor desk these days.

----------

